# Whizzer Sportsman solo seat springs



## mikecuda (Apr 29, 2022)

Anyone know how long the rear solo seats springs are for a Whizzer Sportsman???       Also any sources for them?


----------



## toyman (May 4, 2022)

I am looking too.Let me know if you find something.Thanks


----------



## mikecuda (May 5, 2022)

Well update.   I found my entire original Pearsons Sportsman seat for my build.    Everything is on it.  If I find springs in my stash I'll let U know.


----------



## toyman (May 7, 2022)

Thank you.I only need one but would buy two if I have to


----------

